# Headache caused by juice?



## MoeHS1

I saw another thread here of someone who was complaining about headaches. My problem is slightly different so I thought it would be better to make a separate thread. 

I just recently started vaping and I have only tried a few flavours. I bought a bottle of Debbie does donuts and I filled up half a tank to try it out. I enjoyed the flavour but after I finished the tank I started getting a headache. It wasn't a terrible headache but it was still something. I tried it again a few days later and again I got a headache. Has this happened to anyone else? Can a certain flavour cause a headache. Thisis my first dessert type flavour the rest have all been fruity


----------



## PsyCLown

I have had a similar experience with a juice I have used - although cannot confirm it was the juice.

Curious to see what others have to say though.


----------



## MoeHS1

PsyCLown said:


> I have had a similar experience with a juice I have used - although cannot confirm it was the juice.
> 
> Curious to see what others have to say though.


I have stopped using the juice to be safe. Put it up for sale. Will wait for more responses


----------



## Silent Echo

How long are you vaping for now @MoeHS1 ? What devices, coils are you using and what nic level?


----------



## Cespian

Hey

1. Does it perhaps contain a higher nicotine content than what you normally vape? 
2. Are you perhaps vaping more (more mls) immediately prior to your headache than other flavours?


----------



## MoeHS1

Silent Echo said:


> How long are you vaping for now @MoeHS1 ? What devices, coils are you using and what nic level?


Been vaping properly for about 5 weeks now. I have vaped before on friends mods etc but nothing regular. I'm using a evic vtc mini with a cubis tank and the stock 0.5 ohm coils my juices are all 0mg


----------



## MoeHS1

Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> 1. Does it perhaps contain a higher nicotine content than what you normally vape?
> 2. Are you perhaps vaping more (more mls) immediately prior to your headache than other flavours?


I'm only using 0mg. I've vaped more with other flavours and I haven't had any problems


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went through exactly the same thing around the same time span you are going through... I tried everything and vaped high VG, tried other juices and a whole heap of other panic station things... at the end of the day for me anyway I think it was withdrawl symptoms from the position of the stinkies... I had bad headaches for a couple of weeks... and since then I can count the number of headaches that needed a Myprodol on the fingers of one hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian

MoeHS1 said:


> I'm only using 0mg. I've vaped more with other flavours and I haven't had any problems



Oh wow. The 2 ingredients I can attribute to headaches are nicotine and PG (dehydrating, in turn causing headaches). Sorry bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, it is rare, but possible, that you have a reaction to one of the flavourings in there. Asthmatics are more likely to have adverse reactions to specific flavourings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Rob Fisher said:


> I went through exactly the same thing around the same time span you are going through... I tried everything and vaped high VG, tried other juices and a whole heap of other panic station things... at the end of the day for me anyway I think it was withdrawl symptoms from the position of the stinkies... I had bad headaches for a couple of weeks... and since then I can count the number of headaches that needed a Myprodol on the fingers of one hand!


I'm not a smoker so it can't be withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoeHS1 said:


> I'm not a smoker so it can't be withdrawal symptoms



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## MoeHS1

Andre said:


> Yes, it is rare, but possible, that you have a reaction to one of the flavourings in there. Asthmatics are more likely to have adverse reactions to specific flavourings.


I used to have a asthma that bothered me when I was younger. So it might be that. Thanks for the input Andre


----------



## Andre

MoeHS1 said:


> I used to have a asthma that bothered me when I was younger. So it might be that. Thanks for the input Andre


You will quickly learn which flavourings to avoid.


----------



## MoeHS1

Andre said:


> You will quickly learn which flavourings to avoid.


For now it's still kinda vague. I'm sure there's quite a few different flavourings that have to get mixed together to end up with donuts.


----------



## Viracocha

Just a thought, but how do we know what the nicotine levels is in ejuice, except for the label? Isn't it possible that MoeHS1 accidentally got a DDD that has a % of nicotine in? and that's whats causing the headaches? With all respect...
I didn't at first, but seems that DDD gets better with time.. steep so to say very important, after 2 weeks it just seems so much better than when I bought it, could it be that the juice didn't steep properly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Viracocha said:


> Just a thought, but how do we know what the nicotine levels is in ejuice, except for the label? Isn't it possible that MoeHS1 accidentally got a DDD that has a % of nicotine in? and that's whats causing the headaches? With all respect...
> I didn't at first, but seems that DDD gets better with time.. steep so to say very important, after 2 weeks it just seems so much better than when I bought it, could it be that the juice didn't steep properly?


Some good points. I have heard of labels being mixed up before. However this didn't taste like it had nicotine in it. Maybe I should leave it for a while and then try it again?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> I went through exactly the same thing around the same time span you are going through... I tried everything and vaped high VG, tried other juices and a whole heap of other panic station things... at the end of the day for me anyway I think it was withdrawl symptoms from the position of the stinkies... I had bad headaches for a couple of weeks... and since then I can count the number of headaches that needed a Myprodol on the fingers of one hand!


AGREED. Week 6 off the stinkies was crazy.


----------



## Jan

Does it feel like a hangover headache?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

MoeHS1 said:


> For now it's still kinda vague. I'm sure there's quite a few different flavourings that have to get mixed together to end up with donuts.


Actually... Just CAP Choc Donut for the donuts. What Andre meant was that many similar flavours contain similar compounds especially bakery types. It is just logical. So he meant it could be chocolate, pastry or creams in this instance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Jan said:


> Does it feel like a hangover headache?


I don't drink so I can't compare it


----------



## MoeHS1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Actually... Just CAP Choc Donut for the donuts. What Andre meant was that many similar flavours contain similar compounds especially bakery types. It is just logical. So he meant it could be chocolate, pastry or creams in this instance.


Thanks. I will try to stay away from those then


----------



## PsyCLown

Viracocha said:


> Just a thought, but how do we know what the nicotine levels is in ejuice, except for the label? Isn't it possible that MoeHS1 accidentally got a DDD that has a % of nicotine in? and that's whats causing the headaches? With all respect...
> I didn't at first, but seems that DDD gets better with time.. steep so to say very important, after 2 weeks it just seems so much better than when I bought it, could it be that the juice didn't steep properly?



Someone who has never smoked / consumed nicotine will notice when they vape a nicotine juice as it buuurns your throat!
I cannot vape 3mg juice at all.

Also the colour of the juice is often a give away, clear juice is generally 0mg and then the darker juices normally contain nicotine.

I noticed some flavourants contain alcohol, I was wondering whether that might play a part? If it has not been "steeped" properly, perhaps the alcohol remains and can cause this? Is it possible?


----------



## Mike

I've heard of similar reactions from certain vanilla type flavours - it could be that you have an allergy to something in there. Pretty rare though and quite unlucky.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@MoeHS1 Are you drinking a lot of water? These headaches could be a sign of dehydration. Higher VG juices will have a greater effect especially if you get a bit carried away at trying to alter the atmospheric conditions in your immediate vicinity

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Yagya

I also experienced the headaches while vaping very sweet flavours..apparently it some mixologists use venelin..not sure about the spelling...but that makes the juice sweeter but yes..i try and stay clear of them juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Yagya said:


> I also experienced the headaches while vaping very sweet flavours..apparently it some mixologists use venelin..not sure about the spelling...but that makes the juice sweeter but yes..i try and stay clear of them juices.


Vanillin (a vanilla extract alternative made from wood pulp) - yeah I see some people can be sensitive to that:

_"Don’t get too frightened, vanillin isn’t one of the most toxic food additives you’ll find and in fact usually won’t trigger much more than a headache or allergic reaction in sensitive folks.". _ http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/vanillin/


----------



## Silver

Hi @MoeHS1 
Sorry to hear about your headaches
If its not a rare sensitivity you have to one of the flavours, then I will go with @BumbleBee on the dehydration.

Perhaps try drink a lot of water for a few hours and then vape that juice and see what happens

For the record, DDD is a gem of a juice in my vape den. Love it. No headaches for me on that.


----------



## MoeHS1

Silver said:


> Hi @MoeHS1
> Sorry to hear about your headaches
> If its not a rare sensitivity you have to one of the flavours, then I will go with @BumbleBee on the dehydration.
> 
> Perhaps try drink a lot of water for a few hours and then vape that juice and see what happens
> 
> For the record, DDD is a gem of a juice in my vape den. Love it. No headaches for me on that.


Thanks Silver. I also enjoyed the flavour a lot so I was kinda sad that it was the flavour. I will try drinking more water and see if that works. I'm going to have to use it anyway, I've only got half a bottle of Heavenly Peaches left will have to go pick up more supplies. Any idea what the VG/PG ratio is on it.


----------



## Silver

MoeHS1 said:


> Thanks Silver. I also enjoyed the flavour a lot so I was kinda sad that it was the flavour. I will try drinking more water and see if that works. I'm going to have to use it anyway, I've only got half a bottle of Heavenly Peaches left will have to go pick up more supplies. Any idea what the VG/PG ratio is on it.



I think DDD is 70% VG


----------



## MoeHS1

I thought it might be a higher PG juice and therefore being more likely to cause the dehydration. Anyway, I will try it with more water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

The smells of certain vape's give me headaches that's about all. I struggle with any juice that has strawberry in for some odd reason, I just don't agree with it. Instant gag reflex 

I definitely think it could be dehydration. fluids bro it's the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Something else that could possibly have an impact is that if you toot too hard and too frequently it could set off a slight headache. 

Happened to me at first. Then i learned how to vape properly lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Rob Fisher said:


> I went through exactly the same thing around the same time span you are going through... I tried everything and vaped high VG, tried other juices and a whole heap of other panic station things... at the end of the day for me anyway I think it was withdrawl symptoms from the position of the stinkies... I had bad headaches for a couple of weeks... and since then I can count the number of headaches that needed a Myprodol on the fingers of one hand!



This has been happening to me lately also, I reckoned it was just some latent whatever left over from the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Simple test.. vape it.. when the headache comes.. take an allergex tablet.. if it goes away then u allergic to something in the juice .. I had same experience, its nt a heavy headache but more like a sinus type of headache

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MoeHS1

jsplayn said:


> Simple test.. vape it.. when the headache comes.. take an allergex tablet.. if it goes away then u allergic to something in the juice .. I had same experience, its nt a heavy headache but more like a sinus type of headache
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


Thanks. I will try that


----------

